# Peacock Cichlids Hiding, Tank Maybe Too Small, Need Guidance



## fishestate (Jul 7, 2015)

tl;dr: i have three female cichlids (two juveniles and one adult ) in a 30gal with plenty of rock and hiding spaces. I know the tank is understocked and may be too small to sustain, but I'm wondering if there is any way to make this work.

the full explanation:

So far I have nowhere to take them. i will not bring them to an LFS because they were all born in my tank and female peacocks dont sell and they will live the rest of their lives in a store. i have posted locally (north florida) but have not found anyone interested. Bought a new tank to house them in, only had room and $ for a 30gal. Plenty of rock and hiding spaces but they are clearly stressed and won't come out of hiding. I don't want to overpopulate the tank because of its size, I know there are too few but I'm not certain the tank is big enough for them all to be happy.

Over the last 2 years I have gradually converted my community tank into a tropheus duboisi species tank. I removed all of the "outsiders" except for 3 female peacocks, two juvenile and one adult. All three were born in my tank.

The duboisi (karilani) began to show signs of aggression to the non-duboisi. I had mis-stocked three barely different duboisi (slightly yellower stripe than the karilani). I wasn't aware of the difference until long after they had reached maturity in the tank. Recently the colony seemed to turn on one. Even though I was certain it was a female we decided it must be male and the alpha was pushing him out. I removed that fish but left the other two. The colony picked on one but not abnormally, but I had my eye on it. They suddenly killed it one night some time in the span of about 30 minutes. We pre-emptively removed the other female.

So with this type of behavior in the duboisi it seemed that the colony mentality had shifted. I saw the male chasing the adult peacock and got them all out of there.

This is where we are. The peacocks don't come out after almost a week to get comfortable. I assume it is because there are too few fish they don't feel comfortable out in the open. Aggression between the peacocks is minimal.

I understand that the tank is probably too small, and I'm turning to the community to help me figure the best way out of this.

I want them to be happy, and I would prefer to find a way to make this work.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Yes, the tank is too samll for Peacocks, but adding some dither fish may help. A few plaites may bring them out.


----------



## fishestate (Jul 7, 2015)

Dither species is what I was thinking might be the only option. I see some info about the platies that they can be used in this way, are there any actual african cichlid species that can serve in this role?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 30G? What is the species of peacock?


----------



## fishestate (Jul 7, 2015)

The tank dimensions are 30.5"x12.5"x18.5" so it's technically a 29gal.

The peacocks are hybrids. One of the juveniles is an "OB" peacock, and the others look more like their 'fathers:' some type of Aulonocara stuartgranti hybrid bred with an OB.

Other than hiding and textbook behavior for understocking, they don't seem overtly stressed (though I know they are). They're not pacing and they are eating. One was holding, unfertilized, but it seems she has abandoned that endeavor.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Look for a fish club in your area, you should be able to find takers there.


----------



## fishestate (Jul 7, 2015)

I've tried with no response. Maybe my local fish club is defunct. I guess I'll expand my search. You have no suggestions for dither species, or are you against the whole tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The best dither for peacocks would be peacocks, but the tank is already too small for hybrid peacocks IMO. Danios maybe.


----------



## fishestate (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm totally with you guys on the size. I'm most interested in finding them a good, new home. I know this one isn't sufficient.


----------



## fishestate (Jul 7, 2015)

Final Update:

This did not work. I got danios as dither fish, but it did not draw out the peacocks. They remained stressed and hidden, and fortunately I have found them a new home.

Thanks for the advice and the help, but I agree that this size tank is too small for peacocks. I wouldn't stock peacocks in anything less than a 55gal.


----------

